# Coming for preliminary Visit



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey Boulder Riders,
I am moving to Boulder this summer, and am coming to town in two weeks for a preliminary visit. I have to look for jobs, housing, schools ect. But more importantly I want to get a good feel for the riding. I have Thurs 12th- Mon 16th to get out. What are the roads like now, any snow? Any group rides? Anyone who feels like playing tour guide for a day? I would like to get into the hills but I am also on a strict training plan for the race season so a variety of rides would be good. A good, fast group ride would be awsome considering I will be missing the races that weekend. What are your top three rides you would suggest?:thumbsup: 
Thanks


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The gateway ride is a fierce pace mainly sat leaving from gateway park in north boulder 65 mi 3.5 hrs mostly 1-2s with some 3s and often a few pros. A few also show on sunday as well maybe more if sun has nicer weather. Been in the 50s-60s lately, 70 the other day, no snow on any rds just a lil sand from when it did snow.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

LatvianRider said:


> Hey Boulder Riders,
> Thurs 12th- Mon 16th to get out.


March weather is wicked here in Boulder. Though it's been in the 50's and 60's the past week, it could snow tomorrow even though it's not in the forecast. When it does snow, the road usually dries up the in the afternoon or next day. Unless we're hit w/ Blizzard, which is not unusual, the snow could stick around for a few days. To sum it up, the weather could turn 180 from one day to the next. Good luck. Also, climb Flagstaff. It’s one of my favorite and some say it’s harder than Alp D Huez.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

What time does the Gateway ride leave. It sounds good but I have to be up in Estes to visit a school at 2pm. Do I have time to ride and then get there. Second, where is Flagstaff Mtn. what road takes you to it, and can you do it in a loop?


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

LatvianRider said:


> What time does the Gateway ride leave. It sounds good but I have to be up in Estes to visit a school at 2pm. Do I have time to ride and then get there. Second, where is Flagstaff Mtn. what road takes you to it, and can you do it in a loop?


The gateway ride leaves at 10a and you would be back to the parking lot just before 1p. The pace is actually not that fierce. It's basically a steady tempo. If you are basically ready to go, you can jump in your car at Gateway and be in Estes by 1:30p. I would think.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

LatvianRider said:


> Second, where is Flagstaff Mtn. what road takes you to it, and can you do it in a loop?


Flagstaff is in Boulder. Just go west on Baseline from CU. Baseline will merge to Flagstaff road. Cyclists typically time themselves from Chautauqua park which is few blocks before baseline merge to flagstaff road to summit (mailboxes). I heard Tyler Hamilton best time was somehere in 23 minutes markes. It took me 40 minutes.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Sherpa23 said:


> The gateway ride leaves at 10a and you would be back to the parking lot just before 1p. The pace is actually not that fierce. It's basically a steady tempo. If you are basically ready to go, you can jump in your car at Gateway and be in Estes by 1:30p. I would think.


Sure was the other week when Tom Zirbel attacked on the rollers up to the carter lake climb. Yea...steady tempo at 300+ watts....


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

kenyonCycleist said:


> Sure was the other week when Tom Zirbel attacked on the rollers up to the carter lake climb. Yea...steady tempo at 300+ watts....


300+ w is steady tempo. 750w is hard. And he didn't really attack. It was more of a lifting of the pace. But regardless, I think that it's a nice ride. I usually average 275+w for the entire ride and it's a nice warm up for racing later in the day. It's not a 150w stroll in the park but it's not race pace, either (other than the climb). All I am saying is that the OP shouldn't be put off by someone's saying that the pace is "fierce."


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Sherpa23 said:


> 300+ w is steady tempo. 750w is hard. And he didn't really attack. It was more of a lifting of the pace. But regardless, I think that it's a nice ride. I usually average 275+w for the entire ride and it's a nice warm up for racing later in the day. It's not a 150w stroll in the park but it's not race pace, either (other than the climb). All I am saying is that the OP shouldn't be put off by someone's saying that the pace is "fierce."


Ha! I knew you were there!


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

kenyonCycleist said:


> Ha! I knew you were there!


yeah, dont listen to sherpa - he's sandbagging


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

Is the Gateway Park at Lee Hill Rd and 28th st.


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

Yes. Although up at the north end, it's more generally referred to as Rt. 36,
rather than 28th st.


----------



## LatvianRider (Sep 14, 2008)

You guys sure do have it good up here. The weather has been great for my visit and the riding out here has been awesome. I'm looking forward to being here permanantly. I'll see you around in July for the Salida stage race.


----------



## jorbenweb (Dec 23, 2008)

LatvianRider said:


> You guys sure do have it good up here.


Yep. We sure do. And you will too!

:thumbsup:


----------

